# M.S.E. Advanced SQ Seminars - 2013 / 2014



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

We just wrapped up the ASQS here at the MSE facility this weekend. Man, we got really deep into a lot of different car audio SQ topics. And I've already had several people asking when and where the next one will be. 

We are looking at presenting the seminar in Atlanta this December. Ben Vollmer has offered his facility to work in, and we have a group of people in the area ready to attend, so this one looks good. Specific dates will be finalized by the end of September.

Either the weekend before or after Spring Break Nationals, we will present the class in south Florida. The specific dates depend on feedback from those that want to attend, so if you are in the Florida region, let us know your preferences.

We are also looking at doing another seminar in the Austin area this fall or sometime this winter. No specific dates yet, but a number of people have expressed an interest in working an ASQS in that area soon. 

If you are interested in attending the ASQS in one of these regions, or if you would like to work one into your neck of the woods, let us know. Shoot me an e-mail, and we'll see what we can do. [email protected]

It is really nice to see the growing interest once again in making cars actually sound great! And that is exactly what the ASQS is designed to help anyone involved in high-end car audio accomplish.


----------

